

Ask HN: Where is our Pixelmator/Acorn/Sketch for video? - zachlatta

We have all of this great software for pixel&#x2F;vector manipulation that&#x27;s not made by Adobe. Where&#x27;s our solution for video?
======
coldtea
iMovie? Windows Movie Maker? Corel VideoStudio? MAGIX Movie Edit Pro? Sony
Movie Studio? Pinnacle Studio?

